# Tell me I'm Not the First



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

After a years use I thought it was time to service the L1

Removed the top of the group, found a load of crud on the brass end of the plunger, gave everything a good clean and light greasing. Greased the cylinder, remembering to locate the small holes and not blocking them with grease.

Re-assembled and tried the lever only to find that it was totally jammed ...... yes, Id put the top of the group on 180 degrees out !

Please tell me that someone else has made this mistake


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha that is funny


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

its not so funny when youre thinking youve killed your machine

all good now though - action feels a bit smoother but not massively different


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

What's the best product for cleaning the bottom of the piston?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> its not so funny when youre thinking youve killed your machine
> 
> all good now though - action feels a bit smoother but not massively different


i can imagine, but it is easily done


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fluffles said:


> What's the best product for cleaning the bottom of the piston?


Mine was still warm and it wiped off with a bit of paper towel


----------

